# Eat YOUR HEARTS OUT!



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys (and Ladies),
Look what I picked up for only $310. It is a major reconstruction by LBR Enterprises of an old 336, has a Dallee reversing unit, all kinds of led lights, new drive wheels etc., etc. (All the specific details or the restoration escape me right now.) I put in a ridiculously low bid, just for the heck of it, but the high bidder had to retract his offer because of personal circumstances. I got it by default.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice big Locomotive. :smilie_daumenpos:

As I don't have Flyers, I am asking, is that the what the drive wheels looked like when the locomotive was new? Are there holes drilled in them all the way around?
I am used to seeing the spokes with whitewall Flyer wheels. 

Does it chug/smoke & whistle? 
Is there a rear light in the tender?
What year did they make that one?

Like I said, I never really had any Flyers.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a nice looking modification, all of them.

Ed, those drivers are special. LBR makes them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Guys (and Ladies),
> Look what I picked up for only $310. It is a major reconstruction by LBR Enterprises of an old 336, has a Dallee reversing unit, all kinds of led lights, new drive wheels etc., etc. (All the specific details or the restoration escape me right now.) I put in a ridiculously low bid, just for the heck of it, but the high bidder had to retract his offer because of personal circumstances. I got it by default.


That sure is pretty!!!! Sometimes good things happen to good people!! I know you'll keep good care of her!! Congrats, I'm jealous!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

"Those who exalt themselves will be humbled, . . ."
I connected all the wires from the tender to the engine; connected the drawbar; put it on the track for the inaugural run; and BEHOLD, it went half way around the track and then just died on me! Absolutely nothing!!! I deserve this for gloating.

Dave Benson at LBR is being super about resolving the problems. Hope he can get it running again.

Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

copy and paste, (from my other post here)

Does it chug/smoke & whistle? 
Is there a rear light in the tender?
What year did they make that one?


I should have added does it run?


----------

